# The Official 2008 NBA Draft Lottery Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Tuesday, May 20 | 8:00 - 8:30 pm ET | ESPN*

*2008 LOTTERY CHANCES*
(out of 1000) 

1. Miami Heat (250) 
2. Seattle Supersonics (199) 
3. Minnesota Timberwolves (138) 
4. Memphis Grizzlies (137) 
5. New York Knicks (76) 
6. LA Clippers (75) 
7. Milwaukee Bucks (43) 
8. Charlotte Bobcats (28) 
9. Chicago Bulls (17) 
10. New Jersey Nets (11) 
11. Indiana Pacers (8) 
12. Sacramento Kings (7) 
13. Portland Trail Blazers (6) 
14. Golden State Warriors (5)​

If you want to learn more about the process of the lottery and history of it, click me


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Can't wait...Grizz #2.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'll be happy as long as we fall in the top three. I can see us ending up with like the sixth pick though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

i'm calling it now - grizz #1 overall


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Here's how I think the top 5 will play out:

1. Memphis Grizzlies ( you guys deserve it after the whole Pau/Kwame trade :biggrin: )
2. Miami Heat 
3. Minnesota Timberwolves
4. Seattle Supersonics
5. New York Knicks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I feel bad for teams 3 to 10


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hopin the wolves can catch a break and land the top pick

doubt it though


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I have been told it has been arranged that the top two picks will be going to the Nets and Knicks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I want to see LA, Memphis or Minnesota get it. They need to catch a break for once. But I think the Wolves win it for some reason.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm still calling Charlotte to win the lottery.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Oklahoma Outlaws will win this.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If historical patterns hold, hello 6th pick for Minnesota.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I see it playing out like this:

1.Knicks
2.Heat
3.Memphis
4.Sonics

Dont ask me why, just a hunch.

Did I mention im jumping out of my skin in excitement! Stern, you better look after my Heat!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

New York/ Miami/ Memphis/ Seattle/ Minnesota could all use the top 2. My homerism makes me pick Minne to win it though.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Knicks need the #1 pick to restore hope to the garden.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lets Go Heat!! :banana::smoothcriminal::banana:

This is the most pumped I've been all season!!

Please.. :no:

Oh and I'm calling it - the Heat, Knicks and Twolves will make up the Top 3 (not necessarily in that order). Sorry Memphis but you're staying #4 :biggrin:

I really want to see the Heat, Grizzlies, Twolves, Sonics, Clippers all get some good news though, whether through the lottery or a trade sometime soon. These franchises are due for some light (the Heat being thrown in there cause I'm a heat fan, we suck and I really think Wade needs it)..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Dwyane Wade, Kevin Durant, Rudy Gay, Larry Bird, Mitch Richmond, Mike D'Antoni and Jay-Z will represent their teams tonight, talk about a star-studded field.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> Dwyane Wade, Kevin Durant, Rudy Gay, Larry Bird, Mitch Richmond, Mike D'Antoni and Jay-Z will represent their teams tonight, talk about a star-studded field.


Jay-Z? Didn't know that, or D'Antoni..

You're right, that is star-studded.. Go the lottery!


:rock::banana::smoothcriminal:*LETS GO HEAT!*:smoothcriminal::banana::rock:




Oh and I won't be able to post til almost 10 hours after the lottery, but if we win the #1 pick I'll rep everyone I see.


And a sympathy rep for Keaf..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Grizzlies or Knicks. I think the Grizzlies will be first they can draft Rose and then Knicks will get Beasley.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

PLEASE Knicks. They get number one and pick Rose. Miami gets number two and gets Beasley.

It would royally suck if Miami got third, and I'm not even a fan of theirs. I also hope the Clips draft OJ Mayo so I can jump aboard their bandwagon (I'll probably start roothing for whatever team he lands on actually).


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Miami doesn't even deserve the 3rd pick, I'm hoping they get the 5th. They disgraced the NBA with their in your face, historically bad tank job. Riley should be banned from the NBA. They should lose their pick and be forced to refund season ticket holders the full cost of their tickets. 

The Heat have become the worst and most disgraceful franchise in the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If the Knicks win the draft, there's going to be a lot of conspiracy theories thrown around saying Stern rigged it for them again...


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Watch Portland ends up winning it and goes into next year with Brandon Roy, Derrick Rose, Lamarcus Aldridge, and Greg Oden I could see it happening now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

i'm not even gonna get hyped for this. i would only be setting myself up for the kill.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Avalanche said:


> Hopin the wolves can catch a break and land the top pick
> 
> doubt it though


Yeah me too.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Stay Blazed said:


> Miami doesn't even deserve the 3rd pick, I'm hoping they get the 5th. They disgraced the NBA with their in your face, historically bad tank job. Riley should be banned from the NBA. They should lose their pick and be forced to refund season ticket holders the full cost of their tickets.
> 
> The Heat have become the worst and most disgraceful franchise in the NBA.


hell yeah....


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm calling it;

Timberwolves
Grizzlies
Clippers

i wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte grabbed one of the spots (probably instead of LA)


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow, you guys really think the Knicks are in the middle of a conspiracy theory. Unreal. Why don't you guys look at the Houston Rockets before you look at us. Ewing draft was a million years ago and we still haven't won a ring since flo-glo was the thing.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

But then again, lets hope Stern gives us the no.1 pick


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Vuchato said:


> I'm calling it;
> 
> Timberwolves
> Grizzlies
> ...


Someone call the NBA and tell them to not give the west another top 2 spot. GEEZ. Also, the Clippers should be banned for getting a top 5 pick. Why? They either suck at drafting or just too cheap to sign their players.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Stop smiling so much, Avery. Sickening :no:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

lets get this over with, I'm prepared for the raping unlike last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Im getting prepared to be let down...but I hold out hope!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Let's go Grizz. Here's hoping they end up with one of the top 2 picks.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

LOL.....the drawing isnt going to be televised live

knicks gettin the #1 pick


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

David *J.* Stern ?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HKF said:


> Let's go Grizz. Here's hoping they end up with one of the top 2 picks.


eace:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That Sacramento lady looks so out of place.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lets Go Wolves!!!!!


Aroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

This Is Sotaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> Lets Go Wolves!!!!!
> 
> 
> Aroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


Wolves would absolutely love to win this.. trully set them up around Rose/Jefferson

fingers crossed RD


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Toes Crossed Too!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> That Sacramento lady looks so out of place.


Yeah, understatement of the year :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Let's get this started already ...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

**** 

I Cant Wait


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

My team's not even in the lottery, and I'm excited about this!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Minnesota grabs the #1 I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lol its weird to not see Atlanta being represented out there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

They need to hurry this up and announce the results!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bulls in the top 3...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bulls in the Top 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

14. Golden State Warriors
13. Portland Trail Blazers
12. Sacramento Kings
11. Indiana Pacers
10. New Jersey Nets
9. Charlotte Bobcats 
8. Milwaukee Bucks
7. Los Angeles Clippers
6. New York Knicks
5. Memphis Grizzlies
4. Seattle Supersonics

So the top 3 is either Miami, Minnesota or Chicago!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Too bad for the Knicks and the Grizz


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Minnesota!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> Damn


Double damn


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn. Chicago hit it well!


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

wow..bulls lucked out.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I have a feeling New York is gonna snag Randolph now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

And there's the story of this franchise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I sure hope Chicago ends up with #3. If Chicago and Miami end up with the top picks I will puke. Somehow Miami was rewarded for tanking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

My predictions were way wrong. Haha. Well, Minny could still get 3 and Miami 2, but I don't think that will happen. If Chicago gets #1 pick, I think the Bulls fans on this board are going to go crazy.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So the knicks get knocked off a spot. Is the draft still rigged?


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Bulls are in the top 3! WTF?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Chicago bulls CONSPIRACY THEORY./.... now stop pointing at the NY knicks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I just hope the Bulls end up with #3. Getting Beasley would improve their team.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Are you kidding. The BULLS?

This is bull!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn, the Bulls are going to get Rose or Beasley.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lol Wtf


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Holy Snap!!!!!!! Crazy Lucky Bulls..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo to Minne Rose to Chicago!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

3. Minnesota Timberwolves
2. Miami Heat
1. Chicago Bulls

I didn't see this coming!


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

No way the Bulls got it??


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Official Order

14. Golden State
13. Portland
12. Sacramento
11. Indiana
10. New jersey
9. Charlotte
8. Milwaukee
7. LA Clippers
6. New York Knicks (damnit)
5. Memphis
4. Seattle
3. Minnesota
2. Miami
1. Chicago (wow!)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

****ing Bulls....


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bull****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What the hell?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thats some bull right there (no pun intended)


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Bulllls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

D'Antoni must feel stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I am pissed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lol that dude just made some free advertising on ESPN's behalf.

Bulls still need some trades though


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I like Chicago, but this was Minnesota's!

Next years draft wont be nearly as hot.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is going home.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So much about karma this year. :thumbdown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bulls had a 1.7 percent chance of winning ...


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley is the choice for Chicago.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

what the **** **** this


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

All I can say right now is THE BULLSS??


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HKF said:


> I am pissed.


So am I


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Where "1.7% Chance Of Winning The Lottery - And Winning It" Happens


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Bulls....wow.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! I never want to hear another conspiracy theory regarding ANYTHING in the NBA. EVER.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Pax will take Beasley if he has any sense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This just means that next year will get a crap load of Bulls and Heat games. Ugh.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Every single person KNEW the wolves were getting the number 3 pick

oh well.. OJ here we come


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

They finally have their low post scorer


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

D'Antoni must feel like a tool, I actually thought the Knicks were the better choice at the time but wow... that's gotta be a kick in the sack.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Tragedy said:


> DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! I never want to hear another conspiracy theory regarding ANYTHING in the NBA. EVER.


Because Chicago isnt a big market team?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

1 in 97, 3 and 4 in 00, 4 in 00, 2 in 02, 3 in 04, and now 1 again. 

Has there been another team to get so many (and blow) so many high lottery picks?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Because Chicago isnt a big market team?


Because it's always "New York has David Stern in his pocket"

It's always about Stern helping New York. Who heard anything being rigged before for Chicago on these boards?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Because Chicago isnt a big market team?


Conspiracies only matter against New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well its time to start looking into Chicago. Just gut wrenching to watch the team that didnt really need help, getting the number one pick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This is why the lottery should only be for the worst 5 teams in my opinion. The rest of the draft should be by record.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The usual bull ****...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Well its time to start looking into Chicago. Just gut wrenching to watch the team that didnt really need help, getting the number one pick


+1.....been a playoff team 2 of the last 3 years.....


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If there ever was a more undeserving team....argh!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HKF said:


> I sure hope Chicago ends up with #3. If Chicago and Miami end up with the top picks I will puke. Somehow Miami was rewarded for tanking.


Did you vomit yet? lol. This is WONDERFUL!
:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I know you're all pissed, but Pay Ton don't give no ****.

Bulls with #1! Now let's make it count.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Tragedy said:


> 1 in 97, 3 and 4 in 00, 4 in 00, 2 in 02, 3 in 04, and now 1 again.
> 
> Has there been another team to get so many (and blow) so many high lottery picks?


Well they didn't blow it in 97, they took Tim Duncan. 

Taking DMiles and Fizer in 2000 was a mistake though, especially because they took Fizer two times. 

Jay Williams was a mistake in 2002, since it was pretty clear he was going to be in a motorcycle accident.

Wow, I think those 5 picks, Duncan Miles Fizer Fizer and Williams, only played a combined 300 games for the Bulls or something! Unless we count Fizer's games twice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well that was a ****ed up lottery, much like last year. Poor Memphis too..

To add to our frustration, which loser in the NBA office thought it'd be funny to give the #1 pick to the Bulls of all teams just so we have to add "no pun intended" after we say "bull****"? What a loser..

Don't waste that pick though Chicago, the East needs it.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Interesting little tidbit that I posted in the Blazers forum...



> Just got off of a conference call with Team President Larry Miller and General Manager Kevin Pritchard. Both were obviously hoping to move up, but neither was too upset about not getting the first, second or third pick.
> 
> But this little tidbit might make you wonder "what if?" According to Pritchard, the first three numbers out of the hopper for the first pick were 11, 9 and 13. The kicker? Those were the first three numbers of one of the Blazers' six possible sequences. If the hopper kicked out a 12 for the last number, the Blazers would have won the first pick in the 2008 NBA Draft.
> 
> Seven came up, giving the pick to the Chicago Bulls.


Source: http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/05/one-number-short.html

To think with a 0.6% chance and be that close...how unfair would that have been? Ugh.

Go Blazers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That would have been unfair to everyone else.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Portland got Rose to team with Oden, Roy and Aldridge - I probably wouldve broke my computer and/or TV.

Thank god.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I still can't believe the stinkin Bulls won the lottery. Even though it's been ten years since they last won a championship, I remember well the six championships and I still hate that organization. D'Antoni must not be too happy about it either.


----------

